# dried sunflower stalks as feed?



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

Hi all!

I know buns can eat sunflower seeds, and im pretty sure I read they can eat other parts of the sunflower plant as well. But can they eat DRIED sunflower plants?

I grew a great crop of sunflowers, and really want to make the most of it. So could I dry out the stalks, leaves, and heads.... sorta like hay? I know wilted plants are a no-no, but drying would be differnt I think? Has anyone tried this?

Also just thought of this; would the same idea work with stalks of sweet corn?

Thanks!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

i have NEVER gotten mine to eat sunflower dry. Play with it yes, but eat any part of it that has dried... NOPE. I find they eat young sunflower plants quite nicely though.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

The heads they would probably have fun playing with and eating seeds out of and they might eat the plants fresh. Dried though they are probably not going to have an interest in anything but the seeds.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

My rabbits love sunflower greens, but I've never had enough to bother drying them. You can dry most greens that you feed rabbits, so there is no reason not to try sunflower and corn. I do suggest you discard any with powdery mildew on the leaves, if that is a problem in your area.

I find my rabbits are a whole lot less picky in the winter and will happily eat most dried greens, even things they would not touch in summer. However, I do see that it would be disappointing to put a lot of effort into collecting something that they refuse to eat. 

Why not dry a few and try them on the rabbits immediately? If they eat them, gather and dry lots. If they absolutely refuse them, then you'll have to make your best guess as to whether they will be more accepting in winter when greens are scarce.


----------



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

thank you all very much for the input! 
I think ill just dry them all, and if they dont eat them, atleast it will help keep them entertained this winter. I was concerned they may be poisonous dried. I love the idea of putting in whole sunflower heads!

I lost my first breeding pair a few weeks ago.... but this afternoon I found 8, 8wk old buns for an unbeatable price! im picking them up tmrw, and thanks to all the things ive learned on this boars these past few months, im feeling confident!


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I threw a couple of sunflower heads to the rabbits today...they were excited and still busily picking out the seeds almost 2 hours later!


----------

